# Help Find Amy Fitzpatrick



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

_I've received this information from the father of Amy Fitzpatrick. If anyone has information on Amy, please contact either the Police (numbers on the below poster) or contact Amy's family at [email protected] Many thanks for Stravinsky's kind permission to use this Forum to highlight Amy's disappearance._

*My name is Christopher Fitzpatrick my Daughter Amy Fitzpatrick disappeared on the evening of New Year’s Day 1st January 2008 at approximately 10pm when she left her friends house in the tourist resort of Riviera Del Sol on the Costa Del Sol, Spain to take the 10 minute walk to her house.
Amy was 15 at the time of her disappearance; she has black hair, blue eyes and has a pale complexion. She is 1.65m tall and was wearing brown crushed velvet tracksuit bottoms and a black T-shirt with the word “DIESEL” in various different colours when she was last seen. She had no money, phone or passport
Amy is originally from Dublin Ireland but was living in Spain 

Please copy Amy's appeal poster where you can 
It can be got from Official Missing Amy Fitzpatrick Website or Official Helpfind Amy Fitzpatrick <Helpfinda>*


----------



## helpustofindamy (Oct 19, 2008)

*Missing irish girl*

MISSING AMY FITZPATRICK


ON NEW YEAR’S DAY 2008, at 10pm, Amy Fitzpatrick said goodbye to her close friend Ashley Rose, with whom she had been babysitting Ashley’s brother at her friend’s house in Mijas Costa. Amy should have arrived at her home on the urbanisation Riviera del Sol in Mijas Costa, near Fuengirola, at about 10:10pm, as it was only a short walk away. But, she never arrived home and has not been heard from or seen since that night.

Amy was 15 at the time of her disappearance; she has black hair, (it could be dyed blonde again), blue eyes and has a pale complexion. She is 1.65m tall and was wearing dark coloured crushed velvet tracksuit bottoms and a black T-shirt with the word “DIESEL” in various different colours when she was last seen. Although Amy is Irish she speaks with an English accent as the area she is from is predominantly British. Amy also had her right front tooth rebuilt 3 years ago. She had no money, phone or passport as she was still on her Mum’s passport. She was wearing her friend’s clothes and carrying a bag of her own dirty clothes.
She turned 17 on the 7th February 2009. Amy is originally from Clare Hall on Dublin’s North side and she moved to The Costa del sol with us five years ago 
Her computer and phone have been checked thoroughly and nothing was found to suggest she has left voluntarily with someone. Amy has numerous sites on social networking sites, e.g. bebo, my space, face book and MSN and none of them have been touched since she went missing.

Although the probability that she may have left voluntarily fades with each passing month, lack of any useful evidence keeps it a possibility, none the less. It may be the case that due to the amount of publicity involved, she is afraid to make contact. 

We have not given up hope that new information will come to light, despite the time elapsed. We are calling on the public to provide information: It could be residents in the area, it could be anyone who was on holiday there at the time, it could be anyone at all. Please keep your ears and eyes open. Please send us any information you have no matter how insignificant it may seem. There has to be one person somewhere who knows something.

No-one has been caught, which means they are still out there. If it happened once it can happen again.

This has been the hardest year of our lives without Amy and we need her back so we can get our lives back on track. 
We are still no closer to finding Amy and we urge anyone who can help us to find her to contact the relevant number s below. 

Amy’s Mam: 0034 617 561 319
Or [email protected]

SPANISH POLICE 0034 952 479 030

To speak to the police in English 0034 636 079 619 
Amy’s official website is www.missingamy.com
Amy’s official bebo page is http://www.bebo.com/helpustofindamy
To download Amy’s poster and display it please click on this link
https://share.acrobat.com/adc/document.do?docid=5cb00f62-33dc-454c-89d3-8b339d39df3f


If you have a website please consider putting Amy’s poster or link to her poster on your site. 

Thank you
Audrey Fitzpatrick


----------



## helpustofindamy (Oct 19, 2008)

ARTICLE IN THE SUNDAY WORLD 16TH NOVEMBER 2008
A DECOMPOSED BODY IN A SUITCASE HAS BEEN FOUND IN THE SAME VILLAGE WHERE MISSING IRISH TEENAGER AMY FITZPATRICK DISAPPEARED EARLIER THIS YEAR. WORRIED MEMBERS OF AMY'S FAMILY ARE WAITING ON SPANISH FORENSIC INVESTIGATORS TO EXAMINE THE BODY, WITH INITIAL REPORTS THAT THE BODY IS FEMALE. POLICE SAY A RAMBELER FOUND THE REMAINS IN A SUITCASE IN A NEARBY RIVER BED. THEY ADDED THAT IT APPEARS TO BE THE REMAINS ARE ABOUT A YEAR OLD. MISSING DUBLINER AMY (15) WENT MISSING WHILE WALKING HOME TO HER SPANISH APARTMENT ON JANUARY 1ST. SHE LIVE THERE WITH HER MOTHER AUDREY, BROTHER DEAN AND AUDREY'S PARTNER DAVE AMY'S AUNT CHRISTINE SAID LAST NIGHT THE FAMILY WERE QUITE WORRIED. "WE WERE TOLD INITIALLY THAT THE BODY WAS A MAN'S BUT NOW WE ARE BEING TOLD THAT THE BODY IS A FEMALE'S" SHE SAID. "WE ARE STILL WAITING TO SEE AND WE ARE PRAYING IT'S NOT AMY" ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- AUDREY WAS INFORMED ON THURSDAY THAT THE BODY WAS NOT AMY'S, IT IS THE BODY OF AN ADULT MALE. THE POLICE HAVE CONFIRMED THIS TO AUDREY AND OBVIOUSLY WHEN SHE GOT THE PHONE CALL TO SAY THEY FOUND A BODY SHE WAS HISTERICAL. THE POLICE ARE 100% POSITIVE THAT IT IS NOT AMY. 
AMY IS STILL OUT THERE SOMEWHERE AND SHE NEEDS TO BE FOUND. PLEASE IF ANYONE SEES AMY AT ALL. PLEASE GET IN CONTAT WITH AMY'S MAM IMMEDIATELY AT [email protected] or tel 0034 617 561 319 
AMY IS OVER 10 MONTHS MISSING AND AUDREY AND DAVE ARE GOING OUT OF THEIR MINDS WITH WORRY. PLEASE HELP THEM IN ANY WAY YOU CAN TO FIND AMY AND BRING HER HOME TO THEM WHERE SHE BELONGS. 


UPDATE ON AMY FITZPATRICK'S DISAPPEARANCE FROM HER MAM 
Dave and i were at A meeting for over 3 hour with our Irish Ambassador and the consular who flew down from Madrid, our Spainish solicitor, IÑIGO EGUZKIZA MUTILOA , the Captain and the Teniente Coronel of the Guardia Civil in Malaga. Our ambassador was there to reassure us again how much our government are behind us and are still supporting us and to thank the Guardia for all they,ve done as we did too. The Guardia went through every single thing they have done in the last 10 months and we asked as many questions as possible and they answered every one. We were going to ask for a date to meet up for updates all the time but before we could the Teniente Coronel suggested it first which we were so grateful for ! So from now on even if theres no news we will be meeting every month in Malaga until Amy comes home. Even though it was a very draining day, as we had to live through every day of the last 10 months at the meeting, it was well worth it for the result and satisfaction we got and the knowledge that the Guardia are not letting this go or forgetting about Amy and the same with our own Prime Minisiter and Ambassador and the Irish people. i speak to parents of other missing kids and they said to me months ago, it doesnt get any easier, which i found hard to believe because of the way i was feeling but its true, i think as it goes on it gets harder. And harder again is Amy is not here and i had to let her brother Dean go back to Ireland because it was so hard for him but its a sacrifice you have to make for your child. Theres always a milestone, its another month, it has just been my first Halloween without my kids, next month christmas then new years eve, then her anniversary, then her birthday, the list goes on......... Someone said to me if anything happened to my kids id die, but you dont which is worse...


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Today is the first anniversary of Amy's disappearance. The British Media have highlighted the story again (Sky News/Daily Mail). If anyone has information regarding Amy, please scroll up for contact details for Amy's family or contact the Police.

Lets hope Amy is reunited with her family soon.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## helpustofindamy (Oct 19, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Today is the first anniversary of Amy's disappearance. The British Media have highlighted the story again (Sky News/Daily Mail). If anyone has information regarding Amy, please scroll up for contact details for Amy's family or contact the Police.
> 
> Lets hope Amy is reunited with her family soon.
> 
> Thanks everyone.


Thank you for your support for Amy. We are still no closer to finding her and still need your help to find her.


----------



## helpustofindamy (Oct 19, 2008)

*A year later, mum refuses to give up on missing Amy*

Wednesday December 31 2008

THE mother of missing teen Amy Fitzpatrick says she has not given up hope of finding her daughter, as she prepares to mark the first anniversary of her disappearance.

Tonight, Audrey Fitzpatrick will not be ringing in the New Year, but thinking of Amy who vanished from her Costa del Sol home on New Year's Day 2008.

"Christmas is normally a family time for us," she says. "We usually stay in by the fire, watching movies and opening our presents. This year was the first time in all my life that I just couldn't face Christmas."

Instead, Audrey and her partner David left their house in Spain to stay with friends. 

"I needed to do something different. Staying at home just wouldn't have been right without Amy."

Amy was 15 years old when she disappeared on her way home from a friend's house in the Riviera del Sol tourist resort on the evening of January 1.

Her family have been working closely with Spanish police ever since to try and trace her movements, but there have been no leads so far.

"Our relationship with the police has improved hugely in the past few months. 

"There was frustration at first, when everything seemed to be taking so long and there was so much red tape, but we have regular meetings now," says Audrey.

She adds that police are preparing to make contact with each of Amy's 3,000 online acquaintances in a bid to establish her whereabouts.

"Amy loves the internet, she's an absolute whiz-kid," said Audrey of her daughter. 

"She really enjoyed networking sites and she's such a yapper that she'd talk to anyone online. So the police are getting in touch to see if any of those internet acquaintances can give us any clues."

Tomorrow morning, members of the family will have a Mass for Amy to mark one year since her disappearance in the Holy Trinity Church, Donaghmede.

Audrey's message to the Irish public is to keep thoughts of Amy present during the New Year. 

"Look at the poster on our website, print it out, bring it with you on holidays, and show it to other people. We want to reach as many people as we can in the hope that someone might lead us to Amy. 

"Don't forget that she has a British accent, even though she is Irish, because there's a huge English community where we live.

"We're turning over every stone at this stage, we'd stand on our heads if it would help."

She also asked her daughter to make contact with someone. "If she never wants to talk to me again in her life that's fine -- I just want to know that she's safe, she's not in trouble -- we just want her to come home."


----------



## helpustofindamy (Oct 19, 2008)

*Please read and forward to as many people as you can. You'll understand after reading this. *




To My Child 

Just for this morning, I am going to smile when I see your face and laugh when I feel like crying. 


Just for this morning, I will let you choose what you want to wear, and smile and say how perfect it is. 


Just for this morning, I am going to step over the laundry, and pick you up and take you to the park to play. 


Just for this morning, I will leave the dishes in the sink, and let you teach me how to put that puzzle of yours together. 


Just for this afternoon, I will unplug the telephone and keep the computer off, and sit with you in the backyard and blow bubbles... 


Just for this afternoon, I will not yell once, not even a tiny grumble when you scream and whine for the ice cream truck, and I will buy you one if he comes by. 


Just for this afternoon, I won't worry about what you are going to be when you grow up, or second guess every decision I have made where you are concerned. 


Just for this afternoon, I will let you help me bake cookies, and I won't stand over you trying to fix them. 


Just for this afternoon, I will take us to McDonald's and buy us both a Happy Meal so you can have both toys... 


Just for this evening, I will hold you in my arms and tell you a story about how you were born and how much I love you. 


Just for this evening, I will let you splash in the tub and not get angry. 


Just for this evening, I will let you stay up late while we sit on the porch and count all the stars. 


Just for this evening, I will snuggle beside you for hours, and miss my favourite TV shows. 


Just for this evening when I run my finger through your hair as you pray, I will simply be grateful that God has given me the greatest gift ever given. 


I will think about the mothers and fathers who are searching for their missing children, the mothers and fathers who are visiting their children's graves instead of their bedrooms, and mothers and fathers who are in hospital rooms watching their children suffer senselessly, and screaming inside that they can't handle it anymore. 


And when I kiss you goodnight I will hold you a little tighter, a little longer. It is then, that I will thank God for you, and ask him for nothing, except one more day...


Amy Fitzpatrick is missing from her home in Mijas Spain. We need your help to find her and bring her home where she belongs.
THIS IS AMY’S STORY


Can you help us? Please?
They are just words on a screen but to her family, those words are a nightmare scenario that they have to live through everyday. Please read them and please help.


ON NEW YEAR’S DAY 2008, at 10pm, Amy Fitzpatrick said goodbye to her close friend Ashley Rose, with whom she had been babysitting Ashley’s brother at her friend’s house in Mijas Costa. Amy should have arrived at her home on the urbanisation Riviera del Sol in Mijas Costa, near Fuengirola, at about 10:10pm, as it was only a short walk away. But, she never arrived home and has not been heard from or seen since that night.

Amy was 15 at the time of her disappearance; she has black hair, (it could be dyed blonde again), blue eyes and has a pale complexion. She is 1.65m tall and was wearing dark coloured crushed velvet tracksuit bottoms and a black T-shirt with the word “DIESEL” in various different colours when she was last seen. Although Amy is Irish she speaks with an English accent as the area she is from is predominantly British. Amy also had her right front tooth rebuilt 3 years ago. She had no money, phone or passport as she was still on her Mum’s passport. She was wearing her friend’s clothes and carrying a bag of her own dirty clothes.
She turned 17 on the 7th February 2009.Amy is originally from Clare Hall on Dublin’s North side and she moved to The Costa del sol with us four years ago
Her computer and phone have been checked thoroughly and nothing was found to suggest she has left voluntarily with someone. Amy has numerous sites on social networking sites, e.g. bebo, my space, face book and MSN and none of them have been touched since she went missing.

Although the probability that she may have left voluntarily fades with each passing month, lack of any useful evidence keeps it a possibility, none the less. It may be the case that due to the amount of publicity involved, she is afraid to make contact. 

We have not given up hope that new information will come to light, despite the time elapsed. We are calling on the public to provide information: It could be residents in the area, it could be anyone who was on holiday there at the time, it could be anyone at all. Please keep your ears and eyes open. Please send us any information you have no matter how insignificant it may seem. There has to be one person somewhere who knows something.

No-one has been caught, which means they are still out there. If it happened once it can happen again.

This has been the hardest year of our lives without Amy and we need her back so we can get our lives back on track.
We are still no closer to finding Amy and we urge anyone who can help us to find her to contact the relevant number s below.

Amy’s Mam: 0034 617 561 319
Or [email protected]

SPANISH POLICE 0034 952 479 030

To speak to the police in English 0034 636 079 619
Amy’s official website is Missing Amy- Help Us Find Amy Fitzpatrick
Amy’s official bebo page is Official Missing Amy Fitzpatrick <helpustofindamy>
To download Amy’s poster and display it please click on these links
https://share.acrobat.com/adc/document.do?docid=5cb00f62-33dc-454c-89d3-8b339d39df3f

If you have a website please consider putting Amy’s poster or link to her poster on your site.

Thank you


----------



## helpustofindamy (Oct 19, 2008)

*Tearful audrey: Mayor won't help us find amy*

LOST TEENS MUM ROCKED BY SPANISH SNUB

Missing teenager Amy Fitzpatrick's Mum has lashed a Spanish Mayor- for not helping to publicize her search.

Dubliner Audrey 40, walked out of a meeting with the bigwig in tears after he told her the credit crunch meant he could not get involved in putting up posters of her girl. 
Venting her anger yesterday, she said “I felt furious when I walked out of the meeting and I still feel angry. We've lived in Spain for five years, we’ve bought a home here, Amy grew up here and this is where she disappeared from.
" I wasn't asking for the world, just a few posters to put at bus stops and maybe the local bus station. 
“He told me the economic situation in Spain was not right for it and I had to leave as I could feel the emotion getting the better of me.
" I bet if it was his Daughter or the Spanish Prime ministers Daughter that was missing, he wouldn’t be taking about economics it’s disgusting."

Audrey and Partner Dave Mahon 36 met up last Friday with socialist Antonio Sanchez, Mayor of the Costa del Sol resort of Mijas where they live. 
She had requested the meeting after travelling to the canary island to meet the parents of two missing Spanish children there- including the mum of seven year old boy Yeremi Vargas who vanished in 2007.

Audrey Said: “The local authorities were wonderful in the canaries. They'd put up posters of Yeremi everywhere and they printed up loads for us without me even asking. " I hadn't thought of asking my local council to help before"

" I wasn't necessarily asking the town hall to pay for the posters but I wanted them to at least help us cut through some of the red tape.

“Our meeting with the mayor must've lasted less than three minutes- it was more or less a straight away 'No'."

Spanish leader Jose Luis Rodriguez Zapatero pledged his countries full commitment to the search for missing Amy 17, just two months ago.

He told Taoiseach Brian Cowen: “I’d like to assure you the Spanish police are carrying out their investigation with the utmost diligence...”
Amy Disappeared on New Year’s Day last year as she left a friend’s house to walk home along an unlit path she used as a shortcut. 

No one was available for comment yesterday at Mijas town hall

If anyone has any information that will help Audrey and Dave find Amy please contact 0034 617 561 319 or email [email protected]


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

helpustofindamy said:


> LOST TEENS MUM ROCKED BY SPANISH SNUB
> 
> Missing teenager Amy Fitzpatrick's Mum has lashed a Spanish Mayor- for not helping to publicize her search.
> 
> ...


thats well out of order !
i have followed the case well all along and wish you all the best and hope this ordeal comes to a happy ending bless you all in your search and good luck


----------



## helpustofindamy (Oct 19, 2008)

jkchawner said:


> thats well out of order !
> i have followed the case well all along and wish you all the best and hope this ordeal comes to a happy ending bless you all in your search and good luck



Thanks. Hopefully one of these days Amy will be found and audrey and dave can put this all behind them.


----------



## helpustofindamy (Oct 19, 2008)

*Amy's mam's few hours of happiness*

PLEASE HELP ME TO FIND MY DAUGHTER

AMY FITZPATRICK
My Daughter Amy Fitzpatrick is still missing. 
It is now over 19 months since she vanished without a trace and we need to find her.
We have set up a new website with the hope that it will bring in some news on Amy. 
The website address is MISSING AMY FITZPATRICK OFFICIAL WEBSITE - missing amy. Please visit her site for all information on Amy’s disappearance. 
We have uploaded some new pictures of Amy onto this site also. 
The Lucie Blackman trust is assisting us with our search for Amy and they have set up a 24 hour hotline number for information on Amy’s disappearance and whereabouts these numbers are 
In Spain: +34 951 242 878
In UK: +44 2380 988899

Email hotbox: [email protected]
Their website is http://www.lucieblackmantrust.org
Both the hotline and the site are monitored 24 hours a day 7 days a week. You can contact them in the strictest of confidentiality and you do not have to leave your name. 
MY FEW HOURS OF HAPPINESS

We met up with Amy’s best friend Kim over the past few days. It was great meeting up with her as it is the closest we get to Amy. 
Kim and Amy are so alike it was like sitting with Amy as they both have the same personalities. 
She has a video of Amy singing one of the songs out of the lion king which she is sending to me once she returns to the UK. I will upload this onto her website once I receive it from Kim. 
Ironically I had bought Amy a new cat and called her Nala after simba’s girlfriend in the lion king. This was one of Amy’s favourite movies to watch and she sang all of the songs out of it all the time. 
We haven’t seen Kim for over a year and we were talking about things that she and Amy used to do before she went missing. 
On one occasion Amy went through a phase of eating Ketchup sandwiches and Kim decided to see how far she would go eating some of the disgusting things she ate so she put Ketchup on top of an Ice-cream and she ate it. 
When Amy used to stay in Kim’s house she (Kim) would wake up in the middle of the night as there would be a noise down in the kitchen. It was only Amy raiding the fridge again as she did nothing but eat no matter where she was. Be that at home, in her friend’s house or eating junk while she would be out. Amy loved her food. When I did dinner for us all when we were together I had to put stickers on the plates so she wouldn’t eat Dean’s dinner. It would be the same when we were all sitting down to dinner, Amy would be watching to see what is being left on anyone’s plates so she could have more. 
While we were sitting there talking about Amy the singer that was on the night Amy went missing went by and I asked her did she know him of course she’s 17, she didn’t we're the old folks here. One of the songs he was singing that night was Sweet Home Alabama, the only difference is he would sing Sweet Home Calahonda and he still does at his gigs and dedicates it to Amy every time he sings it. Kim said it was their favourite song. I presumed they would not have heard of it and she had it on the phone to prove it to me, she told me how they used to SCREAM it, not sing it, walking along... 
After leaving Kim I went home to my own house and I only got half way up the stairs after the high of seeing Kim I came down to earth big time and cried for the want of Amy. That was the end of my few hours of happiness and the reality came back. Amy still isn’t here with me where she should be. 

We are desperate for information on Amy’s whereabouts and we are pleading with you to help us to find Amy. You can contact us in the following ways should you wish to help us in our search for Amy. 

You can contact me directly at 0034 617 561 319 or [email protected]
If you have any information at all that will lead to Amy being found. Please contact SPANISH POLICE at 0034 952 479 030
Amy’s official website is MISSING AMY FITZPATRICK OFFICIAL WEBSITE - missing amy
Amy’s official bebo page is bebo.com - Profile from Official Missing Amy Fitzpatrick <helpustofindamy> we also have another bebo page for Amy which is bebo.com - Profile from Missingamyfitzpatrick <missingirishgirl> 
Please download Amy’s poster from the following link and post it wherever you can. Amy could be in any country in the world at this stage so the more people that know about Amy the better chance we have of finding her. 
https://share.acrobat.com/adc/document.do?docid=5cb00f62-33dc-454c-89d3-8b339d39df3f

Please help us with our search for Amy

Thank you

Audrey Fitzpatrick & Dave Mahon.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

it breaks my heart and I always look out for the girl in the photo, there are posters around - not sure I'd recognise her, but I'd like to think I would. I so wish you well and I know from all of us on here, our thoughts, wishes and payers are with you!!!

Dont give up

Jo xxx


----------



## helpustofindamy (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## helpustofindamy (Oct 19, 2008)

helpustofindamy said:


>


Amy Fitzpatrick was 15 when she went missing in the Costa de Sol in 2008 

Irish expat Amy Fitzpatrick was 15 when she vanished as she walked home from a friend's house on the Costa de Sol in January 2008. 

Police have failed to find any trace of her since she disappeared




The million euro has been donated by four anonymous friends of ours 

This reward is for us to get Amy back one way or another. 

Some days we hope and pray Amy ran away but we know that's not the truth. 

Two years and three and a half months after her disappearance that's impossible. 

Some days we think she's alive, other days we think she's dead. 

Not knowing what's happened to her is awful. 

We're desperately hoping Amy's still alive but if she's not we want to know and we want her back so we can grieve her loss and put her to rest.


The reward money will be



made available 



for a month



between April 19



and May 19. 



We believe someone knows something about Amy's disappearance 

We are going through hell and we want to find out what's happened to her either way. 

The month means they have a time limit. If they're not going to give Amy up after a month after this long time, we think they never will.

We promised the cash will be made available to anyone whose information will lead to our daughter's discovery. 

It will be paid 15 days after she is found alive - or 15 days after police certify her dead. 

All calls will remain anonymous should anyone have information

FROM AMY'S OFFICIAL WEBSITE MISSING AMY FITZPATRICK - 1 million euro reward


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Just wanted to say, I really feel for you and your family, I cant imagine the hell you are going through but I wish you the best of luck and please never give up hope. Like you say, someone must know something. I will continue to send my prayers for you and Amy and your family that this time you will find her.


----------

